# a 5 year old 1200MP collaboration



## SmellyMoo

this has been my ongoing work for over 5 years now to create one artwork with everyone in the world. 

It's FAR **FAR** to big to post here, as it's currently 1200 megapixel! but I attached a couple of samples of good areas .

criticism welcome. A link is in my signature


----------



## Susan Mulno

This is great work, I really like the aquarium portion and the birds.


----------



## SmellyMoo

thanks! would love to take the credit. But I can't. I am no artist exactly. It took me a LONG time to make the coding so that people could draw together, so I have a part to play... but the art is from other people.

see what I mean for yourself if you have a look at my signature.

here are some more lovely works


----------



## Susan Mulno

So you are doing a gargantuan collaborative piece?:surprise:


----------



## SmellyMoo

yes :biggrin:

it's 40,500 x 40,500 pixels, totaling 1200 mega-pixel!

as you can see, it's nearly filled up, taken a lot of work and people contributing.

Vandalism has been a huge problem, as it's not locked and you don't need to sign in. But I have lots of backups and it does some level of auto-backup.


----------



## FanKi

Man, that website it's really cool. It's a great idea, and the way you did it it's also fantastic. 

It's a master piece of art. Felicidades =)


----------



## SmellyMoo

> Man, that website it's really cool. It's a great idea, and the way you did it it's also fantastic. It's a master piece of art.





> So you are doing a gargantuan collaborative piece?


thank you :vs-kiss:

It's been so much work to make, as it's a lot harder than it looks to program. I tried to make it look simple and just work. So many problems over the years.

Had a lot of people attacking it, and destroying work, so had to implement different user levels (different tools and area allowed per day) and auto backup of tiles.

I am looking for moderators, as at one point I had 6, but I am a little short now .


----------



## Eddieblz

Aha just found this. Nice work. Interesting web sight.


----------



## SmellyMoo

you are all making me happy :biggrin: worth all the hard work.

if you guys want me to password protect an area for only you, just ask, we could do an area for artistforum, what do you think?


----------



## FanKi

I do not do digital draw (Pssst, I s*ck >.<) but maybe some people would like it :3

May I ask you, how it really works? I mean, the coding, how it works? I have a basic knowledge about programming (Very basic xD) and the question is killing me!


----------



## SmellyMoo

> how it really works? I mean, the coding


wow, sure!

it's written in 4 programming languages currently. every last line I wrote, few thousand in total.

You have the UI in javascript, and the back end in PHP. also moderator console in php, and admin control in vb6 (shudder I know). finally now adding Java android app.

The way it works is actually 5 layers, bottom layer being a grid of 81 x 81 ... 500 x 500 pixel jpegs. When you draw, the UI sends data (in my own vector graphics format) to the server (php) which parses it then applies it to the JPG's.

then each level above is made by merging the layers bellow. layers are (81,27,9,3,1) one image at layer 2 is made with 3x3 of layer one.

so:
layer 1 = 40500 x 40500 of 81 x 81 images
layer 2 = 13500 x 13500 of 27 x 27 images
layer 3 = 4500 x 4500 of 9 x 9 images
layer 4 = 1500 x 1500 of 3 x 3 images
layer 5 = 500 x 500 (1 image)


hope I explained it properly :vs_worry:


----------



## Eddieblz

I've been on a few collab sights before. I find then therapeutic. I drew on their last night but it came out so small you can't see it well.


----------



## SmellyMoo

I saw it . nice!

the ratio of the bottom layer to the top is 81:1 ... so you need to draw something pretty big to make it visible from zoomed out.

but lets face it, quality is better than quantity :vs_closedeyes:
oh, could you tell me their names? as I am an editor in the DMOZ section for collaborative art websites, so I can help them get good ratings with google, also I like to know them all


----------



## FanKi

Coooool Smelly, that's awesome :3 

Maybe I will try to draw something >.<


----------



## TerryCurley

This is so different. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SmellyMoo

aww thanks guys :vs-kiss:

been doing lots of work on it this week, so if anyone had any errors please say, most of the upgrades are done now.

anyone interested in being moderator in the future? it's super easy now with the new mod tools.

also what about we lock an area just for this forum and do a collective work? :biggrin:


----------



## FanKi

Hmmm I clicked the link in your signature, and at the bottom of the website I found this .-.



Spoiler



Warning: include() [function.include]: Unable to access ./canvas/tools.php in /fs5c/drawsum/public/index.php on line 44

Warning: include(./canvas/tools.php) [function.include]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /fs5c/drawsum/public/index.php on line 44

Warning: include() [function.include]: Unable to access ./canvas/tools.php in /fs5c/drawsum/public/index.php on line 44

Warning: include(./canvas/tools.php) [function.include]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /fs5c/drawsum/public/index.php on line 44

Warning: include() [function.include]: Failed opening './canvas/tools.php' for inclusion (include_path='/nfsn/apps/php53/lib/php/') in /fs5c/drawsum/public/index.php on line 44

Fatal error: Call to undefined function updateInc() in /fs5c/drawsum/public/index.php on line 44



Hmm Just wanna notify 

PD: =) Smile


----------



## SmellyMoo

ooo, nice catch!

yeah, I am recoding the whole thing now ready to add an android app version to it.


----------



## SmellyMoo

found the problem, it's fixed now, you were only seeing the error page, try again.

damn, that means 30% of people were seeing that page for the last 3-4 days :surprise:


----------



## FanKi

Now I do not have that Main page anymore. I'm directly in the "canvas"


----------



## SmellyMoo

good good.

you said you can't draw? your limit was set to 10 for vandalising something (moderators). did it come up with a message saying you have hit your limit? or just you can't draw at all? as I checked your account and you can draw 10 today. :vs_worry:


----------



## FanKi

I can't cuz I do not have the skills xD


----------



## SmellyMoo

haha! just like me, I make a huge drawing website, and I can't draw :vs_blush:


----------

